# AET Guide Parts 1 and 2



## Big Bob (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Since WIPS is just about to be released, I have recently updated Part 1 of the AET Guide. Unfortunately, David Carpenter still hasn't completed Part 2, but, back in May he did submit a rough outline and drafted a few paragraphs to go with it. While it was his original intention to flesh this out and add some case studies, this has never happened. Moreover, he hasn't responded at all to my most recent emails to determine the status of this document.

So, I have decided to release Part 2 in its incomplete state because there is some information contained in the draft that many of you may find useful. If you would like a copy of the updated Part 1 along with Part 2 in its present state, you can download it here:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/80404485/Kontakt/Docs/Guides/AETGuides.zip (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/80404485/Konta ... Guides.zip)

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## diggler (Aug 22, 2012)

I am here I just had a recent computer meltdown and have been without for a couple weeks no money for replacement parts. I have been really busy with my day job the summer is my busy season and it is a bit hard to make time. Have no fear I will get this guide polished.

The problem is that the AET filter is a bit mysterious. As soon as I think I have it figured out it throws me for a loop again. Putting together a good case study for the AET filter is difficult to apply to samples in general. 

The last thing I was testing was different ways of rendering recording and preparing the samples ideally for use with the AET. The existing samples I have tried with this the majority display glitching or un natural morphs in 20 to 30 % of the notes. This makes it hard to actually fully use this method for a complete instrument emulation.

I was on the track to figuring out how to render and prepare the samples from scratch. Having a bit of success and obvious improvements make it seem like a good direction. The AET filter itself doesn't have much in the way altering the way it works only trying to find the samples that work right with it.

I have to reinstall and get back to speed if there are any urgent questions I wouldn't mind answering them.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 23, 2012)

HI David,

Glad you are still with us. Sorry to hear about your computer meltdown. Those things are very frustrating indeed. :( 

And here you have it folks:



> if there are any urgent questions I wouldn't mind answering them.



For any of you tearing your hair out with some elusive AET problem, use this thread to post your problem description and maybe David (aka diggler) can shed some light on it. Meanwhile, I'm now concentrating on WIPS public release.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## P.T. (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for this Bob.
It helps clear up my understanding of how this works.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Bob and Dave.
I get a dead link so is it safe to assume that it is being updated...?

And Gods Speed Big Bob.. :wink:


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Chimuelo,



> I get a dead link so is it safe to assume that it is being updated...?



No, it's not being updated and the link still works for me. :? Why don't you just try it again.

Did anyone else have a problem downloading the zip?

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Tod (Aug 24, 2012)

I downloaded it yesterday and just did it now, works fine here. :wink:


----------



## chrodrig (Apr 26, 2022)

diggler said:


> I am here I just had a recent computer meltdown and have been without for a couple weeks no money for replacement parts. I have been really busy with my day job the summer is my busy season and it is a bit hard to make time. Have no fear I will get this guide polished.
> 
> The problem is that the AET filter is a bit mysterious. As soon as I think I have it figured out it throws me for a loop again. Putting together a good case study for the AET filter is difficult to apply to samples in general.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Is there any possibility that Big Bob's (rip) incomplete AET Part 2 guide (or yours, for that matter) is still available somewhere?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 26, 2022)

chrodrig said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Is there any possibility that Big Bob's (rip) incomplete AET Part 2 guide (or yours, for that matter) is still available somewhere?


AET guide attached.


----------



## chrodrig (Apr 28, 2022)

Thank you!!


----------

